# Bag Riders hires another one..



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

My name's Anthony and i’m the new sales/marketing guy at Bag Riders. 

Starting now, I will be your point of contact on this forum for questions and concerns with any air suspension needs.

I’ve been in the car scene for several years now and I'm a diehard enthusiast. I may be new the to Bag Riders team, but I'm ready to answer your questions and let you know about upcoming product releases.

My first “real” project car was my e36 M3. 
I still have this car and plan on keeping it for a long time, it's static in these pictures.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

bagriders :heart:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

just about every set of wheels on that bmw :heart:

and bag riders :heart::heart:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

welcome :wave:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

yeabmx said:


> just about every set of wheels on that bmw :heart:
> 
> and bag riders :heart::heart:


Was going to be my exact comment. Every set has a different look on there, and I am a fan of all of them. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Anthony :wave:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Love the E36! One day I hope to own one too! :thumbup:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome! Love Bag Riders and if you are anything like the rest of the guys over there, i'm sure you'll be a great addition to the team! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Anthony :wave:


Hi Tom :wave::wave:


Thanks everyone!

I appreciate all the positive comments. 

I Hope to see many of you at shows and help anyone with air questions!


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

this is a good guy right here  helped me with ordering my water trap and fittings. thanks again my dude! :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

congrats on the new job, and i look forward to seeing you asked many repetitive questions regarding air ride... sometimes :laugh:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:wave:


----------

